# hello from Duluth Minnesota



## Battlescar (Dec 20, 2006)

hey everybody my name is Lock from Duluth Minnesota, im 23, been studying TKD for a year and half, right now im a purple trim, i really enjoy it, and hopefully in the future i will have time for JKD also(im a big bruce lee fan). have a nice days guys and girls!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome! Does *IFAJKD* still teach JKD there?


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  It's nice to see someone else from the Twin Ports about!  I'm from Soup Town!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## TKDmel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT. Happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------



## Battlescar (Dec 20, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! Does *IFAJKD* still teach JKD there?


 
im sorry i have no idea, i havent look up where i can learn jkd, my plan was to get my black belt and then go switch to jkd and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Battlescar (Dec 20, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Welcome to MT! It's nice to see someone else from the Twin Ports about! I'm from Soup Town!


 
oh wow i thought im like the only one from up north, i feel a lil warmer now . do u know where i can find out is there any tkd events in soup town area? my school only stay in mn, and sometime go to nd also. actually other martial arts events too around the area, i like to check them all out.

and thanks for the warm welcome everybody!!!


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2006)

welcome to MT.  See you in the KMA section.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT from Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 24, 2006)

Battlescar said:


> oh wow i thought im like the only one from up north, i feel a lil warmer now . do u know where i can find out is there any tkd events in soup town area? my school only stay in mn, and sometime go to nd also. actually other martial arts events too around the area, i like to check them all out.



Where are you currently training?  We have alot of schools that cross the border.  If you know the right people, you can connect with any event you want.  It all depends on your teacher, however...


----------



## Battlescar (Jan 1, 2007)

actually i study in grand rapids with northland tkd, my teacher is scott peterson, under brandt's association. i work in grand rapids 5 days a week so thats why i study there but come back to duluth every weekend. we go to duluth, but we never go to wisconsin, idk why. do u know is there a website that got like a scedule for local events?


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 1, 2007)

hey, welcome to MT


----------



## exile (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT, battlescar, good to have you with usalways nice to have another TKDist on the board!


----------



## tkd_jen (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Battlescar and welcome to MT from a fellow TKD practitioner from Fargo, ND.


----------



## Battlescar (Jan 2, 2007)

tkd_jen said:


> Hi Battlescar and welcome to MT from a fellow TKD practitioner from Fargo, ND.


 
hey there, were u at the world something tournament in fargo? the one that was in november, the huge one, at the civic center.


----------



## bignick (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Battlescar...

Another fellow Minnesotan here, formerly of Fargo/Moorhead, now in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 2, 2007)

Battlescar said:


> actually i study in grand rapids with northland tkd, my teacher is scott peterson, under brandt's association. i work in grand rapids 5 days a week so thats why i study there but come back to duluth every weekend. we go to duluth, but we never go to wisconsin, idk why. do u know is there a website that got like a scedule for local events?


 
The biggest schools in the Duluth/Superior Area are Gary Mattevi's dojang in Superior and Northshore Tae Kwon Do.  Both of these websites are going to involved in most of the major TKD tournaments in the area.  Check them.  

If you want to know about any other studios in the area, just ask.  I've visited and trained at many of them.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 2, 2007)

MKG International is your best bet for JKD in the Twin Ports.  I've trained with Mr. Ritchie in the past and I would recommend him.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jan 3, 2007)

Battlescar said:


> hey there, were u at the world something tournament in fargo? the one that was in november, the huge one, at the civic center.


 
Only as a spectator for a while.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!
Sean


----------



## German Coach (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------

